# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Хочу в BIOS отключить встроенную видеокарту)

## Владимир....

Причём, если переключение видеокарт не нужно, можно в сетапе биоса установить Display Mode в Discrete и установить последнюю версию видеодрайвера от Nvidia. Естественно, переключение видеокарт в этом режиме работать не будет, работать будет только дискретная видеокарта.





Можете все подробно расписать что выше написано)Я просто в этом LOL)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Напишите какой фирмы у Вас BIOS. Найдем инструкцию и промо по ней расскажем что делать.

В Award раздел Integrated Peripherals отключить  Onboard Video Device

Ссылка на сайт с картинками:
http://www.probios.ru/article/bios-v...ios-6-0pg.html

----------


## Владимир....

А где посмотреть???

- - - Добавлено - - -

У меня в биосе нет таких пунктов)
И биос у меня другой не такой как на картинках)
System BIOS version: v1.11)
Могу сфотографировать!!!

- - - Добавлено - - -

http://acerfans.ru/forum/topic_6583-моя 3.Intel+Nvidia-nVidia Hybrid Power)))
Мне надо чтобы не было этого переключения)Чтоб я мог Nvidia Обновить )

----------


## PavelA

> Могу сфотографировать!!!


 Фотографируй  два раза: 1.при загрузке компьютера. Там высвечивеается название Bios. 
Иногда с первого раза это может не получиться. Надо просто обычным образом выключить компьютер и заново включить. 
2. Когда войдешь в Bios.

Модель ноута пришли, или компьютера.

- - - Добавлено - - -

http://nvworld.ru/articles/hpower/ - В этой статье про твой вариант рассказывается?

----------


## Val_Ery

> Могу сфотографировать!!!


Утиля http://www.cpuid.com/ может показать информацию о вашем биос (закладка mainboard, там в поле bios будут данные о производителе, к примеру award, версии биос и дате выпуска этой версии)
Или другой путь...
(видя ссыль на асерфанс, предполагаю, что бук асер) - идем сюда http://www.acer.ru/ac/ru/RU/content/drivers , выбираем свою модель и операционную систему, и получаем список доступного к загрузке. Там есть колонка - документы (или документация). Скачиваем всё, что тама есть и ... читаем.
Если не бук, и не асер - у любого производителя подобные руководства доступны к загрузке с их сайта (через поддержку или загрузки)

----------


## Владимир....

Спасибо)Смог решить проблему сам!

----------

